
Eleven Linux syscalls that suck - fanf2
https://www.cloudatomiclab.com/antisyscall/
======
beagle3
The list is interesting, though some of the commentary is less than fair.

------
nanis
The links in 9 and 10 are broken. Look up markdown syntax.

